
Ask HN: Best VPN providers? - varadg
I&#x27;m currently using HideMyAss but am contemplating using something different - preferably not by a Five-Eyes country. Any suggestions?
======
BetternetTech
Have you tried Betternet or Hexatech?

~~~
varadg
No, this is actually the first time I've heard of them. Care to elaborate with
some details I won't find on the website?

